# 64 L320 pickup parts needed badly!



## BillCody (Feb 24, 2008)

HELP! I just bought a great '64 L320 pickup, but can't find parts anywhere! Really, really need a new ignition switch w/key and tune-up parts. Can anyone point me in the right direction? So frustrating!


----------



## zenndog (Apr 9, 2008)

*We are in the same boat*

Hello,
I just bought a 320 as well here is one link I found that seemed to be interesting, I haven't picked up my PU, but it has a bunch of extra stuff with it.
I dont think there will be an ignition switch but if there is i will let you know.

datsun all

that is all for now


----------



## midnightdrifter2007 (Apr 7, 2008)

can any one tell me what would make one shutter and have little power going up hills.
just redid timing chain.head gasket,starter,alt.water pump,o2 senser,cant seem to get it to run right.also its getting about 14 mpg.and thats good.please any help.or ill burn it.


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

zenndog said:


> Hello,
> I just bought a 320 as well here is one link I found that seemed to be interesting, I haven't picked up my PU, but it has a bunch of extra stuff with it.
> I dont think there will be an ignition switch but if there is i will let you know.
> 
> ...


That site is more or less just 'there'. It used to be active a couple of years ago but now, no one is moderating or managing it in any way.


----------



## 1200guy (Apr 4, 2009)

you might try Sports Imports Sports Imports - Datsun Roadster Parts and Restoration Services he is surry canada, and he is helping me with my 1959 "C" series motor.


----------

